# Ajuda para configurar som

## Ederson L. Corrêa

Pessoal, 

mais uma vez o newbie aqui vem pedir socorro.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Após quebrar a cabeça, consegui instalar o Gentoo, porém não consigo fazer a placa de som funcionar. Como nunca havia compilado um kernel na vida, provavelmente devo ter feito alguma besteira. Vou contar o que aconteceu: Na hora de compilar o kernel escolhi apenas essas opções (drivers) referentes a som:

```
Sound ->

    <M> Sound Card Suport

    <*> VIA 82C686 Audio Codec

   [*] VIA 82C686 MIDI
```

Compilou, tudo certinho ... instalei o KDE e o Gnome, porém ao iniciar o KDE aparecia a mensagem: 

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device. 

e no Gnome aparecia: couldn't open mixer device /dev/sound/mixer.

Verifiquei e estes devices não existiam mesmo. Lendo o The Linux Sound HOWTO, vi que através do script MAKEDEV eu poeria criar esses devices. Porém ao executar o comando MAKEDEV audio era exibida uma mensagem de erro devido a estar rodando o devfs. Pois bem, então desabilitei o devfs e ao reiniciar, para minha surpresa vários devices sumiram (/dev/cdrom, /dev/sound/, etc). Porém o MAKEDEV funcionou e reparou alguns destes devices, e criou todos os outros de som.

Entretanto o Gnome continua exibindo a mesagem de erro e meu PC continua mudo.

Estou levantando o modulo de suporte a som:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

soundcore               3908   0  (unused)
```

Porém, não sei como configuro a placa de som, pois já que compilei dentro do kernel e não como módulo, não posso utilizar o sndconfig (o qual nem existe no meu gentoo).

Alguém saberia dizer onde estou errando?? O que devo fazer??

Grato,

Ederson.

PS: Só para saberem estou usando o kernel linux-2.4.20-xfs-r3 e no Red Hat 9 onde o som funciona perfeitamente os módulos utilizados são:

```
No Red Hat aparecem o seguinte:

[root@xcrotos root]# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

via82cxxx_audio        24440   0  (autoclean)

uart401                 8388   0  (autoclean) [via82cxxx_audio]

ac97_codec             13640   0  (autoclean) [via82cxxx_audio]

sound                  74228   0  (autoclean) [via82cxxx_audio uart401]

soundcore               6404   5  (autoclean) [via82cxxx_audio sound]

```

----------

## MetalGod

bastava pensares um pouco e reparavas k n tens isso compilado como modulos mas sim built in

para resolveres o problema basta recompilares o kernel assim

```

Sound -> 

    <*> Sound Card Suport 

    <M> VIA 82C686 Audio Codec 

   [*] VIA 82C686 MIDI

```

isto se quiseres como modulo...

PS: antes de recompilar o kernel n esqueçer de: em /usr/src/linux/ make distclean && make mrproper  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> bastava pensares um pouco e reparavas k n tens isso compilado como modulos mas sim built in
> 
> para resolveres o problema basta recompilares o kernel assim
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Blz??

Eu sei, mas pensei que compilando dentro do kernel ia configurar "automagicamente" ...

Não tem nenhum outro jeito, sem ter que compilar como módulo?? Vc saberia me dizer??

Valeu pela atenção !!

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## MetalGod

yap podes meter tudo built it

----------

## Kuartzer

eu tb sou newbie em gentoo e inda por mais so o uso komo server, ou seja sem audio e ate sem X  :Smile: , mas pelo ke li e pelo ke konheco de outras distros, ha por vezes restriçoes de certos users aos sound devices, tendo estes ke pertencer a um grupo (ex, audio, sound, XPTO), ja confirmas.te se nao e este o kaso? ou tas a correr komo root, (ke devia ter acesso).

Tou apenas a especular. Depois diz kualker koisa!

Boa Sorte!

----------

## pilla

Dá uma olhada no guia ALSA, nem que seja só para ver a parte do devfsd.

----------

## Festrati

Kra o seguinte tem umas maluquices que acontecem nas compilações do kernel...

eu tenho gentoo aqui no trampo utilizando uma placa de som via (alsa=via82xxx) essa so funciona se coloco no Kernel assim...

```

<M> sound card suporte

    <> o resto tudo desmarcado

 
```

dae compilo os drivers alsa e alsa-utils e subo o modulo e talz...

ja minha maquina em casa como um live (alsa=EMU10K1) 

so sobre se colocar direto no kernel....

se saca de inglês le aqui esse how-to fiz e funcionou

Gentoo guide alsa

vou resumir aqui a parada

faça assim

```
 

- kernel apenas marcado o suporte a som como módulo - compile;

- depois no prompt $ grep audio /proc/pci - verifica o modelo de sua placa e ve qual é o driver exato no site da [url=http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc]alsa[/url]

- agora emerge no drive

- $ env ALSA_CARDS='seudriver' emerge alsa-driver

- entre no /etc/modules.conf e configure as opções de driver - no site da alsa tem how-to legais mais qq coisa e so falar

- $ update-modules

- $ rc-update add alsasound boot

- $ emerge alsa-utils

- $ amixer set Master 100 unmute

- $ amixer set PCM 100 unmute

```

lembre de colocar seu usuario no grupo audio

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *Kuartzer wrote:*   

> ha por vezes restriçoes de certos users aos sound devices, tendo estes ke pertencer a um grupo (ex, audio, sound, XPTO), ja confirmas.te se nao e este o kaso? ou tas a correr komo root, (ke devia ter acesso).
> 
> 

 

Blz??

Sim, o único user no meu pc está dentro do grupo audio ...

Porém, nem como root funciona ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Dá uma olhada no guia ALSA, nem que seja só para ver a parte do devfsd.

 

Blz??

Eu já tinha lido !!!   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Porém, achei que era meio complicado, pois ele diz que tem que usar um plugin para o xmms funcionar ... ai fiquei com o pé atrás, pensei: "Será que vou ter que ficar baixando plugins pq o Alsa não é universal??"

Vc saberia esclarecer essa dúvida??

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Kra o seguinte tem umas maluquices que acontecem nas compilações do kernel...
> 
> eu tenho gentoo aqui no trampo utilizando uma placa de som via (alsa=via82xxx) essa so funciona se coloco no Kernel assim...
> 
> 

 

Blz??

Estou vendo que o jeito é esse mesmo !!!

Só queria saber se era eu que tinha feito besteira na compilação, pois esse kernel que estou usando foi o segundo que compilei e o primeiro que funcionou !!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

O primeiro que tentei compilar foi o modificado pelo pessoal da Gentoo, modifiquei várias coisas que estavam marcadas e acrescentei outras. Compilei e no boot pra minha surpresa ele travou ... se vê nem competência para um Kernel Panic eu tive ...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ai recompilei, dessa vez usando o xfs que é o mesmo do Live CD (segui aquela dica do Guia de Instalação) e quase não modifiquei o que estava marcado ...

Ai fiquei na dúvida se era eu que tinha feito besteira ... mas pelo jeito não fiz ...

Bom valeu galera, vou tentar o alsa e volto aqui se tiver mais problemas (muito provavel ...)

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## pilla

 *Ederson L. Corrêa wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   Dá uma olhada no guia ALSA, nem que seja só para ver a parte do devfsd. 
> 
> Blz??
> 
> Eu já tinha lido !!!   
> ...

 

É que tens que arrumar o /etc/devfsd.conf independente dos teus drivers, senão não vais ter /dev/dsp

Para o xmms tocar usando o ALSA, bastaria dar um emerge alsa-xmms

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> É que tens que arrumar o /etc/devfsd.conf independente dos teus drivers, senão não vais ter /dev/dsp
> 
> 

 

Blz??

O problema do devfs já arrumei ... eliminei ele ...   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Estou usando a opção gentoo=nodevfs no boot (parametro do kernel no grub).

Então, esse lance do emerge alsa-xmms é explicado no Alsa Guide, porém fiquei na dúvida se é apenas o xmms que requer algo a mais, ou se vou ter que ficar instalando coisas desse tipo para diversos aplicativos, tipo alsa-mplayer, alsa-noatun, alsa-qualquer_coisa ... Entendeu??   :Wink:   :Wink: 

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

## pilla

Pelo jeito, tua eliminacao do devfs deixou umas pontas, porque deveria estar aparecendo o /dev/dsp. Provavelmente vais ter que fazer usando o MAKEDEV, mas nisso eu nao tenho como te ajudar porque eu so uso devfs. 

Se a USE flag OSS estiver sendo usada, o alsa-driver vai criar tambem modulos de compatibilidade com OSS, ou seja, vais ter /dev/dsp tambem. Na verdade, nem mesmo o xmms precisaria do alsa-xmms  nesse caso, poderia escrever normalmente no /dev/dsp.

----------

## Ederson L. Corrêa

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> Pelo jeito, tua eliminacao do devfs deixou umas pontas, porque deveria estar aparecendo o /dev/dsp. Provavelmente vais ter que fazer usando o MAKEDEV, mas nisso eu nao tenho como te ajudar porque eu so uso devfs. 
> 
> Se a USE flag OSS estiver sendo usada, o alsa-driver vai criar tambem modulos de compatibilidade com OSS, ou seja, vais ter /dev/dsp tambem. Na verdade, nem mesmo o xmms precisaria do alsa-xmms  nesse caso, poderia escrever normalmente no /dev/dsp.

 

Esse problema dos devices já corrige com o MAKEDEV.

Valeu pela dica da flag. Vou tentar desse jeito.

Muito obrigado pela atenção do pessoal !!!

[]'s

Ederson.

----------

